# XD40 Subcompact ?'s



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about these? I am pretty set on buying one and was just wondering if anyone that owned one can give me some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I have shot the XD in 40 and 45 but not in the compact. They are great guns. I have not heard anyone who owns one say otherwise; though I am sure someone out there would. I personally do not think you could go wrong with one.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I have xd sc 40 and I love it. I also have a xd tactical 45 and I can shoot a better group with sc 40. It is amazing how good the grouping is with a 3" barrel. Also it conceals well.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Buds Gun Shop has the best price. I would get the night sights from the factory it cheaper.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a XDM .40 and can't part ways with. _I_ just wanted to know if the subcompact was hard to shoot being so short. I appreciate all feedback.Thank you.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

As far as recoil it not bad at all.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I now have
xdsc 9mm
xdsc 40
xdc 45

*and a*
_*xdc 45 gap-le for sell rt here on then form:whistling:*_

the sub compact will surprise you in a good way :thumbsup:


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I had an XD .45 and that was one tough and accurate mammajamma.

I should have never let it go but there will be another in my future.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

AAR said:


> I had an XD .45 and that was one tough and accurate mammajamma.
> 
> I should have never let it go but there will be another in my future.


I can put you in a XD Tactical 45 !!!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

or an xd45 gap or get your xd45 from you slot


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Slot Pursuit said:


> I can put you in a XD Tactical 45 !!!!


The reason I convinced myself to let it GI was that I would prefer a .40 next.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I understand I have a 40 and I am thinking about a 9 just for the round compassity.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I miss my xd's.... had both the xd45 and the ported xd40..... i so miss them.....


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

corrinas2 said:


> I miss my xd's.... had both the xd45 and the ported xd40..... i so miss them.....


Here is your chance to get back on the XD train


----------

